# Shaft Broken



## Herby22788 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm a recreational golfer, and recently the shaft on my Taylormade R540 broke up under the grip. Im looking into getting a new shaft for the club here in the next few weeks but was wondering what type of shaft to get. Ive never looked into shafts so Im looking for a shaft that will do the driver justice, and not cost me an arm and a leg to replace. I typically hit my drives between 215-240, and have the notorious baseball swing. I habitually hit a moderate slice. Ive seen some sites where they recommend shafts based on speed of swing, i dont have a clue as to these numbers. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

From your swing speed, just be sure to get a Regular or even a Senior flex shaft. Grafalloy makes a good shaft, but I prefer Fujikura, just a preference thing.

Del


----------



## golfthing (May 7, 2007)

It would be difficult to select a shaft for you without seeing you swing. I think the R5 Series require a .350 tip and not a .335, although the .335 can be shimmed to fit correctly. 

Were you happy with the old shaft? Is so, choose something similar to that in terms of flex, kick point and torque. However, if you simply go for a good branded shaft with the same flex as yours and the correct tip diameter you should be ok.


----------

